# When do I know my bulbs are old?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm just wondering how would I know if my bulbs are old.
I have stock Coralife T5 24" 50/50 - one 6400k bulb and one full spectrum bulb.
going on about 8 months old atm.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

Rule of thumb is usually 6 months, but most people stretch to 12 months.

Guess a easy way to tell is... are your plants still growing. If they are then you can use them a bit longer, if your plants are suffering because of light then time to replace. 

By looking at your plants you can usually tell what's wrong with them.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm thinking I might just replace the bulbs. I was looking at getting a second similar fixture if the price was right.

the plants are still growing, but the plants need to be directly under the light it seems.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

if cost is not a issue then yes i'd replace them.
why do you need a second fixture? What plants do you currently have, how big is your tank, do you have co2, how many watts of light do you have. 

People tend to think that light is everything but it's not true, light is probably the least to worry about.

LIGHT
CO2 (or a substitute like metricide or excel)
Fertilizers (macro and micro)


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

10 gal
24" T5 NO fixture with 6400k and full spectrum bulbs
DIY CO2 @ ~25ppm 
I am dosing 2ML Nitrogen and 1ML Potassium nearly every day, and .5ML Micros and 1ML or so of Phosphorus when needed.

Light cycle is 8 hrs, 1.5 off, and then 5 more hours in the evening.
Pretty heavily planted with Anibias (variety) and some stem plants. 


Why I am asking is because I've gradually noticed a perceptual shift in the colour of the light. the light used to be more white I think, now it is more orange. Also, lots of dead leaves on the stem plants and an algae that likes to grow on the majority of the leaves. - the algae DOESNT seem nutrient related.

I still get lots of oxygen bubbles, but green java moss I had put in the front corner of the tank has browned out, also growth has slowed quite a bit.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

If there are getting to be dark rings near the ends of the tubes, it's definitely time to change.

See if you can find 24" T5 tubes at a hardware or building supplies store. Check your ballast and examine your fixture to see if it will take T8 tubes, which are easier to find. One daylight and one cool white or sunlight will give you a similar color to what you started with at a lower price.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I know you can get soft white 22" T5 bulbs at depot, but I haven't seen 6700k ones, or cool white, or really any other kind. Doesn't mean they don't have them though.

I'm using the softwhite ones right now in the same fixture, because I am cheap. $8/bulb instead of $30/bulb =D


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... I think your analysis it correct. You already know that it's time to change the bulb. You just needed confirmation ...
Oh, even though I am guilty of doing this myself. When the bulb's end is black, you are way way pass the time to replace the bulb. In fact, the bulb itself ran out of flourescent hence the burn out ends.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As mentioned, 6 months is considered the norm for optimum plant growth. The tubes can be reused on tanks without plants until they die. Two things happen when a flourescent tube is lit. There is a drop off of output, and then a colour shift. Neither are usually perceptible when they start. The plants will normally notice before you.
Having said that, I was given some 6 month old Philips Universal/Hi Vision tubes, that were removed from an office after 6 months (part of scheduled maintenance). These are a 5000K light with a CRI of only 82 (the minimum needed for Energy Star qualification), and are still growing plants more than a year later.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks everyone.

i need to redo this tank.
it's been a pain from the get go. 
im going to tear it down and start over (with my plants of course)
but the black sandblasting slag is GOODBYE!

I will also save up and get new bulbs.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I have incandescent bulbs in my 10G that are from before PetSmart buying out SuperPet.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a t5 dual strip coralife. but I shipped it in the belly of a plane from calgary to winnipeg to london, ontario over 5 hours this past winter. It used to be a bright white light, but its become more yellow?

That and the algaes I am getting aren't normal 'too much nutrients' algaes. 
I guess I'll save the $$ and buy new lamps.

6400k and full spectrum are good for plants?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Also try an electrical supply house. They might have some more selection on bulbs. I know that Supreme Electric in Markham has 36" T5HO's for 8 bucks. Don't know about the K on them though.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I run my bulbs till they die. I haven't seen a difference in plant growth between year old bulbs and new ones.

And for the price I think I'd buy a second fixture before I'd replace a bulb that didn't burn out yet. Unless someone has pricing on a bulb cheaper than the bulbs that come in the fixtures.

Maybe I'm just cheap.

W


----------

